# Eheim 494 Double Tap Connector



## captainjack (Dec 22, 2010)

is there any info how to connect the Eheim 494 Double Tap Connector to the EHEIM 2213-37 CLASSIC FILTER tubing i am setting up my filter :fish:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Well, you want to have one double tap connector in the intake hose of the filter, and one in the outlet hose. That way you can shut off all taps and remove the filter from the system for cleaning by separating the two parts of the connector in both hoses.

I find it ideal to have enough hose so you can lift the filter out of the cabinet while still connected. Especially when re-connecting the filter, it is nice to be able to do this outside of the cabinet, and then just lift the filter back in place with all hoses already attached and taps open.

You also want to have enough hose on the filter outlet so you can put the half of the double connector attached to that hose into in a bucket and let water run into it from the tank. You want to do that every time you re-connect the filter to get all air out of the impeller chamber. That's called priming the filter. If you do that, starting the pump will be no problem at all :thumb:

Enjoy your 2213. The Eheim classic series are great filters.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

fmueller said:


> I find it ideal to have enough hose so you can lift the filter out of the cabinet while still connected. Especially when re-connecting the filter, it is nice to be able to do this outside of the cabinet, and then just lift the filter back in place with all hoses already attached and taps open.


+1



fmueller said:


> You also want to have enough hose on the filter outlet so you can put the half of the double connector attached to that hose into in a bucket and let water run into it from the tank. You want to do that every time you re-connect the filter to get all air out of the impeller chamber. That's called priming the filter. If you do that, starting the pump will be no problem at all :thumb:


+2

Wish I would have asked this before I set mine up. I didn't put any extra slack in my hoses and ran the taps about 6" off the canister. Fmueller's setup would definitely be much easier to work with.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

fmueller said:


> *You also want to have enough hose on the filter outlet so you can put the half of the double connector attached to that hose into in a bucket and let water run into it from the tank. *You want to do that every time you re-connect the filter to get all air out of the impeller chamber. That's called priming the filter. If you do that, starting the pump will be no problem at all :thumb:


Frank, I'm setting up my 2262 and would like to optimize my set up but am not clear what you mean by the above. I'm sure this is me being a bit dense but could you try explaining this again or show a photo, if possible? I think you're saying that the hose leading from the filter outlet (with the double connector attached to the end) should be long enough to reach a bucket so the connector ends up in the bucket but I don't get what you mean about letting water run into it from the tank when it's in the bucket. :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's some pics of my 2260/2262, maybe they will help.

Though it's difficult to see the double tap, I made my output hose long enough (about 24") to be able to reach a 5 gallon pail to purge the air AND to make it easy to connect the 2 taps without having to struggle under the tank stand.










And here is a view of the output double tap being used to purge the air from the canister after cleaning










BTW, you will notice that I rotated the pump on the mounting bracket so the output exits from the side, instead of the top. This allows the filter to fit easily under most stands & prevents weird kinking of the hose,

Hope this helps
Dee


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Dee!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Zimmy, I do want to add that IF you want to rotate the pump so the outlet comes out the side, you will need to remove/snap off the small green tab that is located on the rear of the pump mounting bracket. Otherwise the cord won't fit. It's not a big deal if it's missing. It is actually there to help line the pump up in the proper position but I find it works fine without it.

You also won't be able to use the gray/black cover for the top of the filter as the tubing is meant to come out the top of the cover. I just store my covers in a box in the garage in case I ever decide to sell my filters (fat chance of that happening).


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I found your post suggesting the rotation of the pump on another forum several months ago and made the modification. Much appreciated. However, I rotated it so the cord comes out the top of the pump and didn't have to snap off the tab. My cover's been tucked away into storage also. I don't see the point of it since the canister is going to be in a stand anyway.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I ditched the cover of my 2260 since it rattled. When I first got the 2260, I was kind of shocked how noisy it was. But then I worked out I only needed to take off this entirely useless cover, and all was good. :thumb:

Even if I sold the filter, I wouldn't want the buyer to come back and complain it's noisy. So I felt safe in discarding the cover. It's huge, and my house is full of junk as it is


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

fmueller, the classice series I think are still the best on the market. I tell everyone they are truely the Rose Royce of filters. Mine are 15years and still running.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just bumping this for another member to see the pump rotated.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Wow just when you think their is nothing else to learn you get a reminder. Wow Deeda I did not realize I would rotate that pump. Thanks for showing it and bumping this article.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Already rotated my pump on the 2262.. and just maybe I'll be putting it to some use starting next weekend. Its a well used one from look of it, hope nothing leaks. I had to replace the smaller double tap, and omg did I get gouged.. cost me over $50...


----------

